# Cervix... high or low?



## LauraLoo1612

I've noticed a few people on here mentioning about their cervix being high or it being low.

My question is a) how do you tell if your cervix is high or low?
b) how can you tell if its your cervix?
c) what does it mean in pregnancy cases if your cervix is low or high?

Thanks!


----------



## sunshineray7

I don't have the answer, but am also interested to know!!


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Your cervix will drop after ovulation and if it rises during the 2ww chances are you are pregnant. If it stays low then chances are your period is on its way. You'll know it's your cervix because you'll feel a little ball. I can't explain HOW to check it as I don't check mine but a lot of the girls here do so I am sure they will come by and explain lol. Good luck!


----------



## tryin4baby

i found this site good for all your answers. Its got pictures of your cervix etc.

https://www.beautifulcervix.com/


----------



## SHump76

LauraLoo1612 said:


> I've noticed a few people on here mentioning about their cervix being high or it being low.
> 
> My question is a) how do you tell if your cervix is high or low?
> b) how can you tell if its your cervix?
> c) what does it mean in pregnancy cases if your cervix is low or high?
> 
> Thanks!

Well, for me, once I knew what it felt like, keeping track was easy. But I had to go through an entire cycle checking to know what "low", "medium" and "high" felt like for me. It's round and there is a bit of an opening or indent in the middle. When it's hard it feels like the tip of your nose. When it's soft it feels more like your lips. When mine is low, it's really easy to get at. When it's high, and I either cant find it at all, or I can just feel the edge of it. Everyone is different, though. I have heard that it gets higher around ovulation and stays high if you're pregnant. I wasn't checking mine last time I got a BFP though, so I cannot say for sure.

ETA: just read Trulybl3ssed's post, and maybe I'm misremembered what I read, or read faulty info? I dunno! sorry!


----------



## LauraLoo1612

My cervix felt high when I tested, could just touch the edge but only one bit felt hard and the rest appear softer?


----------



## Luluboo

If you are pregnant your cervix is suppose to feel like your nose. You shouldn't be able to get a finger in the opening of it if it is closed.


----------



## no drama mama

trulybl3ssed said:


> Your cervix will drop after ovulation and if it rises during the 2ww chances are you are pregnant. If it stays low then chances are your period is on its way. You'll know it's your cervix because you'll feel a little ball. I can't explain HOW to check it as I don't check mine but a lot of the girls here do so I am sure they will come by and explain lol. Good luck!

This is interesting because mine usually goes to mid position and gets hard after O, but this month it stayed high and soft until a couple of days ago when it was mid position and rubbery again. Yesterday it was back up to high and soft (like to where I couldn't reach it). I'll be curious to see what today's is like.


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Luluboo said:


> If you are pregnant your cervix is suppose to feel like your nose. You shouldn't be able to get a finger in the opening of it if it is closed.


I wasn't able to get my finger in the opening from what I could feel.


----------



## Latestarter74

Hmmm this thread is interesting...

Sorry if this is TMI but nevertheless: I can't feel my cervix with my fingers. However as I am not very roomy "downstairs" I can usually feel him pushing against my cervix when we do the BD but the last couple of days I can't feel it at all as much. We are both the same and going at it the same ways as for the past few months so the only difference I can account for is if my cervix is higher.

Well well, fingers x-ed!!!


----------



## amberlynn88

I was told my cervix sits up really high, its always really painful when I get a pap done because they have to use a larger spectulum. I was concerned about this and asked my gyno if it were possible when the time came if I was able to conceive. She told me it is possible but my mans gonna have to have some strong flagellum on his sperm. She gave me a few tips to help the sperm be a little more motile including; balling my fists up and placing them under my hips in a lying down position, laying flat on my back for 10 minutes, prop myself in a semi upside down postion on a wall ( provided I am flexible) or even stand on my head (I am far from the cheerleader type so that seemed the most unorthodox). I am wondering if having a higher cervix is genetic. My mom had a hard time conceiving and she also had a higher cervix. I am only 23 so I have plenty of time to have a baby, but what my main question is is if it gets worse the older you get. Someone help!


----------

